# $6 heater for small tanks.



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I bought this heater off ebay (ofcourse being skeptical of whether it will even turn on) no only does it function, it also keeps the temperature spot on.

I've tested it in a 1/2 gal and a 1gal. on the lowest setting it stays about 75F, perfect, steady temperatures. LOL true budget heater.

Only downside is that it will likely take 2-3 weeks to arrive.


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

I was just like "i need geaters before winter sets in..." And boom! thanks


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

you're welcome  now people have less of an excuse not to get a heater for their small tanks!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

just bumping this thread up since the colder months are approaching. It works both on the US voltage and international. pretty nifty thing. works very well can heat from 1/2gallon to 5 gallons (tested at 50F room temperature). I'm just about to order another as a back up.


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

What a great idea!!! I can heat all my 2.5gallons! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

o.o This is fantastic! I might go buy like....five of these. xD Lol. How well does it do in a 5 gallon? Have you tested it in one?


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Aokashi this is great!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Quick question, how long is it? I've seen heaters that range from 6-10 inches. I might have to look into picking up a pair.

Edit: I've checked ebay, it looks like alot of them say this:

*Voltage: AC220-240V/50-60Hz Not suitable for USA/Canada 110/120V use



*so look before you buy!


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

*I'm curious to what the maximum temperature setting on this thing would be.....*


From what I gather this heater is about 6 inches or around 16-17 cm. I'm always wary of electronics that come with outlet plugs with no precut holes. That's a clear sign they're cheaply made.
 The cheapest one of those 25w heaters is about $5.29, but pay close attention to the shipping date.
 If you order this heater, just check it for manufacturing defects. I'm pretty sure the factory that created this heater doesn't really have strict QC standards.
I would also soak it in some water for a little bit to see if any weird chemical rings form on the surface. After rinse the thing in some warm/hot water just in case there's residue left on it from the factory.
 Regardless, this is a much BETTER option than those NON-ADJUSTABLE heating pads designed for small 1-2 gallon tanks.
 Using one of those heat pads, I tried to increase the water temperature in a 1 gallon from 74-78 degrees. Thought 15 minutes would be sufficient.
 Came back about an hour later, the temperature went up to 76 degrees. ARGH..
 That old school brown no name 50 watt submersible heater would have heated the 1 gallon to 80 degrees in probably less than 1-2 minutes.
 Within 10 seconds of plugging that brown heater in, the surface of the glass was at least 150 degrees & it was only using 44 watts of electricity.
This mini heater looks like a copycat version of the 25W VisiTherm heater I own.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

precut holes...? 
they're the asian plug.... I cant remember which country. Japan's plugs do not have holes and also do not have the one side that is slightly larger than the other.

Shipping does take a long time. about three weeks. 

This one heats slowly. it doesnt get hot at all.
My red betta sat on it the entire time it was heating a half gallon from 20C to 30C. no temperature shocks either 

You have no idea how skeptical I was when I bought this. In Australia, I had this and a hagen elite 100w. I for one could not say which one was better.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Silverfang said:


> Quick question, how long is it? I've seen heaters that range from 6-10 inches. I might have to look into picking up a pair.
> 
> Edit: I've checked ebay, it looks like alot of them say this:
> 
> ...


I just tested it yesterday in a half gallon. Mine is able to run on the US voltage. if you are still skeptical, I'll test it long term in my tank and update to see of it stops working. 

There are 50w voltage converter available for like $4 though if you really think you need it.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

LOL how about this guys. I'll run tests with mine in a 1/2g , 1g, 2.5 and 6.6.
I'll get back to you with the results.


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

The only thing I would worry about if I owned that 25W heater is doing the maximum temperature test. 

I'm going to assume that max test will destroy the heating element in a cheaper heater if you leave it at a high temp for a long period of time. 

I didn't realize you bought the overseas 2 prong heater. 

The Visi-therm 25W survived the 4-5 day heating of the 10G to 97 degrees.

I have no idea how old the VT heater is, because it belonged to my friend Stephanie. Based on the condition of the rubber being all dried out and everything I would assume it was used in her aquariums for at least 2-4 years before it was passed on to me. 

All the other weird small 2.5G tanks I'm using were hers as well.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I really wouldn't use it to heat a 10g, knowing how cold the winters are. but I am sure it can solve the headaches for all those out there trying to heat their 1gallons XD

nomore excuse not to get a heater~


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I just got a heater today for $11 bucks >.< my tank has stayed at a pretty constant 76 without a heater because I took the old one out, I don't think it was working, some days it was 76 some days it was 83, some days it didn't seem like it was even on. This new heater keeps the tank at 78...now I wish I would have seen this, could have saved 5 bucks


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

LV what brand heater and model is it? Don't forget, these heaters will usually take 2-4 weeks to ship. 

Aok, I know 25w isn't enough to heat the 10G during the COLD winter months, but it worked fine during the summer. 

It's just nice to know what the max setting for the heater is. Before I turned it up, I thought the max setting was 89 degrees.

So now I can know this heater can be used for cooking ickies if they ever make an appearance in my tanks.


----------



## rosy delta (Jul 17, 2012)

those little flat slim heaters (7.5 watt) work really well for smaller setups 2-5gal. it keeps my 5 gal at 80 degrees.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

sometimes they claim to be a certain wattage... but sometimes they're all the same XD I firgot for which bran though. Someone actually tested all of them and found them to be runnin on the same amount of watts


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Hmmm I am an electric nervous Nellie. Maybe I will just go with the Hydor sale on Drs. foster and Smith.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Hydors are good, highly recommend them.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I hate to bring up old threads.....but I do have something relevant and possibly helpful to contribute.

With three smaller(2 gallon)tanks and two new small-ish(about 4ish gallon)setups and winter approaching, I knew I would need to start looking at better heaters(my smaller tanks had those little present pad heaters, which worked alright in the summer and had worked well when I lived in Washington....but it gets a lot colder here in the winter)....obviously, after I spotted this thread and went and hunted down these heaters on Ebay, a $30ish total seemed a lot more appealing then the $150ish I would have to spend otherwise and I went ahead and took the chance on these heaters. I ordered about six of these, five for the five tanks I needed to heat and one extra just in case.

The estimated time of delivery was Sep. 25th-Oct. 9th but they actually arrived this past Saturday, the 22nd(which I was very thankful for....it just started to get colder last week).....though things tend to ship very quickly to my house for some reason, so its not unusual for me to get things early. 
They weren't exactly packed very well....just all tossed into the bag together wrapped in some bubble-wrap(not individually, just the lot of them wrapped up together), but I suppose I can't ask for much more for free shipping. After carefully opening them, pulling them out, and inspecting each one as I went I was REALLY thankful I had ordered the 6th because the extra did come busted(the glass had cracked and broken a tad, I assume from the poor packing). Thankfully I really only needed 5. 

After an overnight soak in a little on gallon container, some thorough rinsing, and carefully testing each one in the separate container I added the first two into my 2-2.5 gallon Drum Bowl and my 2 gallon KK yesterday after a water change. This morning after a nice, chilly night they are holding the temps in both tanks at a nice steady 79 and both fish seem very healthy and active...and I'm sure much more happy now that the temp is holding steady since it'd been dipping down he past several days. xD

One issue I did have though was the cord....its really not very long at all. I had to move my power strips around for them to reach. BUT, they plug into my power strips just fine and there doesn't seem to be any weird electrical stuff going on.

So in conclusion.....these are very good little heaters and they are safe. They appear, from what I can see, to be pretty well made as well, especially for the price....I've bought crappier heaters for twice as much, thats for sure. Probably if they had been packed a little better or I had just ordered them separately all would have come undamaged...because they were packed well enough around the outside, just tossed in all together, which I'm fairly certain is why my one extra came cracked. The power cord is a little short, but if you move your power strip closer or even get a small extension cord thats and easily fixed problem. 
All and all....great budget heaters for smaller tanks. I'd recommend them.


----------



## BettaBaited (May 22, 2012)

Speaking of 6$ heaters, I bought a 200 watt from Phillip2002 on aquabid for my 29 gal a month or two ago, & it works like a charm. Packed professionally & even added a free net. So for those of you who keep sororities or other fish, it is totally worth it. I was in petco the other day & the 200 watt heaters are like $50.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Yup the cord is very short, I remedied that with a $1 two prong extension from the 99c store  and my temperature in the 2.5 has been a steady 80 so far


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

xD Don't you just love when things like this work out? <3
I'm sure if I turned the heater up I could get it up to 80, or even higher, but I'm content with 79. xD Thats generally what I keep everyone at anyway.
I thought about getting a couple of extension cords, still might look at them next time I get a chance to go out...I'll have to mess with the placement of the power strip and see what'll work for all the tanks and whatnot.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

I was looking for one for my 2.5g...perfect, thanks!


----------

